# Reviews System Policy



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2005)

Please note: one-line soapbox reviews are starting to become a problem. 

If anyone is unclear as to what they may or may not use the reviews system for, please read the FAQ. If you are still unclear, please email a staff reviewer or myself. 

From now on, the following policy is in effect. For the first offence, please expect at minimum a temporary ban. For the second offence, please assume that you won't be returning to EN World at all. If you are a long-time member of EN World, and should know better, I'll probably skip the first stage. Ignorance of the reviews policies will not be accepted as an excuse.

EN World's reviews system is a valuable, important part of this website. It has taken 5 years of hard work, growth and user-input to get it to the stage it is at now. Behaviour which deliberately dilutes its usefulness is not going to be tolerated.

If you absolutely, compulsively _must_ post a soapbox comment on your favourite little issue of the day, whether that be about advertising policies, filename conventions or anything else, do so on the messageboards.

To clarify: the reviews system is available for you to post a useful, detailed review of a product. It is not there for any other purpose whatsoever. If you are using the reviews system and you are not posting a detailed, useful review of a product, you are abusing the system.

-Morrus


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooops, sorry, wrong thread!


----------

